# How intelligent are you?



## anxious1998 (Oct 11, 2014)

I was diagnosed with selective mutism when I was younger, although I don't consider to myself to have it anymore (just social anxiety). According to Wikipedia, it is common for people with selective mutism to be above-average in intelligence. As selective mutism normally "co-exists with social anxiety," I am interested to find out how many of you guys think this is true for you.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Slightly above average.
I studied chemistry in college and computer programming but I am

*dumb as a box of rocks these days !
*
Brain cells are atrophied and slow from misuse and neglect.
My thinking needs crutches these days.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

There should be another option between "Slightly above average" and "Far above average"_. _Because there isn't, I had to vote _"Far above average"_, which is probably not too accurate.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm stupid. Maybe slightly below average. Or lower.


----------



## MichaelLaD (Aug 9, 2014)

Just around average. Wish I was higher


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm as intelligent as an Asian person. :troll


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

evil genius


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

nubly said:


> I'm as intelligent as an Asian person. :troll


like one of dem chinese or jap folks


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was diagnosed with selective mutism as a child too but I'm slightly below average in intelligence.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

When it comes to intelligence, even the kitchen door gives me a run for the money <.<


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Women find my lack of intelligence adorable.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Way below.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm about average. but people tell me otherwise.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Very slightly above average.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Average i'd say.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

significantly above average . 

dont know IQ.... but that is not all that good an indicator of intelligence. its merely a test one can revise and practice for and get better at. 

''average IQ is '' 100.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Probably average, I can do some things, but it's balanced out because I'm completely useless at more or less everything else.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Hard to say for many reasons.

Presumably the majority of people will consider themselves to be slightly above average as tends to be the case when self evaluating positive traits (myself included ). 

Realistically I would say at the minimum I am slightly above average, but as I always found academic stuff quite easy despite doing **** all, I went for the far above.

Probably less intelligent than I like to think though


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Growing up I was definitely 'far above average', but nowadays I reckon that I am 'slightly above average'. That will probably slip again in the coming years to 'average'.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am an Indian .But few girl friends of mine calls me "stupid" / "Idiot" ...!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*A Moron. Mindless Zombie*

*Far Below Average.*

Dumb as a rock.
Room temperature IQ.
Moron.
Idiot.
Mindless Fool.
Stupid.

*If I am so intelligent,
why have I not been able to overcome my SA?* :hide:stu

Actually I am reasonably intelligent: studied chemistry and then got a degree in finance from a university in Maryland. But SA makes me feel like an idiot sometimes !


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Far above average, but not smart enough to invent a magic pill.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Aware*

I was surprised at graduation joining an apprenticeship programme linked to my degree. All the horror came that there was no employment available for my field of high power control systems. Trains, buses, military systems

It was clear this is a over rated, hyped world to push school leavers into any course we might like. No job at the end of it is horrendous.

I saw mouthwatering missile silos, farming equipment, logistical facilities, learning CAD & 3-phase cabling practice (UPS)

I got 2nd rate offers to start an office job wearing a suit. 
I never turn anything down. With not sufficient opportunities, it degrades your career.

I got a reasonable era in IT. Employers are too picky. Must have reams of experience of using all the company's favourite toys.

I've gone off-topic. What I've gained is deep experience how bad employers are. They have requirements I can meet by knowing more than what's published. I will do the washing up in an office & make coffees.

The worst challenge is joining a company with no enough understanding of what they need. They don't let me fill that gap.

Need to liaise with receptionists to proceed in a speciality.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

My intelligence can easily be compared to a potato or a rock.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I can be a genius or dumb F-ing retarded, Mostly retarded considering I've been through psychosis and overcame it naturally many times, I know the line.

But I know the differential of the difference.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was diagnosed with selective mutism as a child too but I'm slightly below average in intelligence.


:no Very much so disagree. The only stupid thing I've read from you is this.



mezzoforte said:


> Very slightly above average.


This is what I put. I feel it's right. Knowing I'm not a genius yet knowing I can solve problems and critically think. Memory regurgitation--like my awesome amount of trivial knowledge--doesn't really count to me as high IQ. Heh.



splendidbob said:


> Hard to say for many reasons.
> 
> Presumably the majority of people will consider themselves to be slightly above average as tends to be the case when self evaluating positive traits (myself included ).
> 
> ...


You do have a point. I was thinking the same thing. The average thinkers will think themselves more special then they really are, and the intelligent thinkers will know to claim ignorance. Yet here's the paradoxical pickle: they could be one and the same.



Lonelyguy111 said:


> *Far Below Average.*
> 
> Dumb as a rock.
> Room temperature IQ.
> ...


Intelligence is relative. Socrates says that the first step to knowledge is to admit that you know nothing.

And the social anxiety thing we all have going on... I'd say anxieties may very well be a form of acute intellectual perception. We "see" the world around us in a usually not so blissful way. We can speculate the path of events, we over-analyze everything; we are very critical thinkers, if you really think about it. It's part of our social, and sometimes general, anxiety/discomfort. We know the world offers a lot of **** around each corner.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> :no Very much so disagree. The only stupid thing I've read from you is this.
> 
> This is what I put. I feel it's right. Knowing I'm not a genius yet knowing I can solve problems and critically think. Memory regurgitation--like my awesome amount of trivial knowledge--doesn't really count to me as high IQ. Heh.


No I am slightly below average. In the one IQ test I took in real life I got 94, in most subjects in school I did slightly below average to average, I have no common sense and I'm not good at problem solving. I really am quite slow, my brother is often commenting on that. Like just simplistic things that should occur to most people don't occur to me, at least not quickly. I make stupid mistakes all the time. It takes me a while to learn most things.

Basically everything you said in your quote to Mezzoforte is why I'm not intelligent ironically! 

I've had to explain this on this forum before a couple of times in related threads.  It's nice that I'm managing to trick people on this website though lol. I guess it's because I know how to use Google, I'm OK at writing, my general knowledge isn't too bad, and I'm quite empathetic compared to some people. But this does not mean I have even average level intelligence.

If you knew me in real life, you would understand.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No I am slightly below average. In the one IQ test I took in real life I got 94, in most subjects in school I did slightly below average to average, I have no common sense and I'm not good at problem solving. I really am quite slow, my brother is often commenting on that. Like just simplistic things that should occur to most people don't occur to me, at least not quickly. I make stupid mistakes all the time. It takes me a while to learn most things.
> 
> Basically everything you said in your quote to Mezzoforte is why I'm not intelligent ironically!
> 
> I've had to explain this on this forum before a couple of times in related threads.  It's nice that I'm managing to trick people on this website though lol. I guess it's because I know how to use Google, I'm OK at writing, my general knowledge isn't too bad, and I'm quite empathetic compared to some people. But this does not mean I have even average level intelligence.


I haven't looked up the actual definition of 'intelligence' so I don't know exactly what the context is (intelligence in spades right here lol) But there's some form of logic that you pick up on naturally, like in a way that you can't fool someone or look it up on google for it, countless times you've written posts where your reasoning is on point, and it's not even a matter of "oh well she took a lot of time to think of that", it's just the fact that you were able to make certain connections in the first place.

So you've got to be _at least_ above average because me being average thinks you're intelligent haha. But I guess it really depends on the situation, with some things I'm completely in my element and am quick on the uptake, but others I'm not and I become half retard.

Edit: But I feel like I might be beating a dead horse here since you said you've have to explain this a lot haha sorry.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No I am slightly below average. In the one IQ test I took in real life I got 94, in most subjects in school I did slightly below average to average, I have no common sense and I'm not good at problem solving. I really am quite slow, my brother is often commenting on that. Like just simplistic things that should occur to most people don't occur to me, at least not quickly. I make stupid mistakes all the time. It takes me a while to learn most things.
> 
> Basically everything you said in your quote to Mezzoforte is why I'm not intelligent ironically!
> 
> ...


IQ tests are flawed. Intelligence is relative. You always write thoughtful responses in a lot of heavy topics. Seem smart to me.

Strong empathy, imho, is major critical thinking. So don't sell yourself short.

But I don't wanna lay it on thick. Done. Heh.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> This is what I put. I feel it's right. Knowing I'm not a genius yet knowing I can solve problems and critically think. Memory regurgitation--like my awesome amount of trivial knowledge--doesn't really count to me as high IQ. Heh.


Yeah, same. Also I'm not a slow learner, but I'm one of those people who actually has to work hard in order to be successful, unlike the people who are naturally smart and don't have to put much effort into studying/reinforcing material on their own time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> I haven't looked up the actual definition of 'intelligence' so I don't know exactly what the context is (intelligence in spades right here lol) But there's some form of logic that you pick up on naturally, like in a way that you can't fool someone or look it up on google for it, countless times you've written posts where your reasoning is on point, and it's not even a matter of "oh well she took a lot of time to think of that", it's just the fact that you were able to make certain connections in the first place.
> 
> So you've got to be _at least_ above average because me being average thinks you're intelligent haha. But I guess it really depends on the situation, with some things I'm completely in my element and am quick on the uptake, but others I'm not and I become half retard.
> 
> Edit: But I feel like I might be beating a dead horse here since you said you've have to explain this a lot haha sorry.





JustThisGuy said:


> IQ tests are flawed. Intelligence is relative. You always write thoughtful responses in a lot of heavy topics. Seem smart to me.
> 
> Strong empathy, imho, is major critical thinking. So don't sell yourself short.
> 
> But I don't wanna lay it on thick. Done. Heh.


I think I'd have to disagree that I'm intelligent in the classic sense though, but I don't want to derail the thread any more  but thanks.

Also Crimeclub not a lot  just a couple of times.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

far below average and have been told so by others.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Far above average. This is possibly the only aspect of who I am that I have no insecurity about, I'm ****ing brilliant and I'm smarter than everyone I have to deal with. I just wish I didn't get anxious when talking to people so that I could show them that, but unfortunately I do, and so my genius is limited to school work and the internet.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Intelligence is the biggest joke that the modern dogma-spewing high priests of reality want you to take seriously.

I can tell by the flash in someone's eye the power of their mind. That's the only way to tell. All the other stuff is meaningless, superficial pedantry meant to elevate a certain semi-useful manner of thinking.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm about as intelligent as I am sexy.

I don't think most people with SA have selective mutism, but anxiety is correlated with higher-than-average IQ. There's still so much variation that it doesn't seem noticeable though.

People with high intelligence are more likely to misunderestimate their intelligence, and vice versa. I think there are a few instances of that in this thread.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm as smart as I am and nothing else matters.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm dumb enough.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Wagnerian said:


> Intelligence is the biggest joke that the modern dogma-spewing high priests of reality want you to take seriously.
> 
> I can tell by the flash in someone's eye the power of their mind. That's the only way to tell. All the other stuff is meaningless, superficial pedantry meant to elevate a certain semi-useful manner of thinking.


What are you talking about, dude?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Wagnerian said:


> Intelligence is ... meaningless, superficial pedantry meant to elevate a certain semi-useful manner of thinking.


I tend to agree with this.

Give me a genius heart; intelligence is only good for cutting.



Fruitcake said:


> I'm about as intelligent as I am sexy.


Stop boasting you enchanting three-eyed Cheshire kitten.



Fruitcake said:


> misunderestimate


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

Smart enough to know I'm not, but like to pretend otherwise.



Wagnerian said:


> Intelligence is the biggest joke that the modern dogma-spewing high priests of reality want you to take seriously.
> 
> I can tell by the flash in someone's eye the power of their mind. That's the only way to tell. All the other stuff is meaningless, superficial pedantry meant to elevate a certain semi-useful manner of thinking.


Not quite sure what to make of this, but it sounded superfluous and cutting edge, so I'll agree.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I think intelligence is overrated anyway. People like to use their supposed intellect to feel superior to those they think are dumber than them. And for some reason it's totally socially acceptable to look down upon the less intelligent, to ridicule them. The fact that a large number of people tie intellect into how they view someone as a person is so strange to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Book smarts? Probably the dumbest SOB ever. Common sense/intuition? Lots (much of it from simply banging my head into hard obstacles and not liking it very much).


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I've felt pretty stupid for a long time. :b I feel like I can understand things on a deep enough level but I'm so bad at expressing myself in a way that sounds nice. There's a lot of like basic knowledge that I probably don't have either. No one has ever accused me of sounding ignorant but I sure as hell feel like I do. But, I'm not super worried about it. I'll openly admit that I know very little and I'm willing to learn from people whenever possible.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Is there maff involved? I was told there would be no maffs.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Book smarts? Probably the dumbest SOB ever. Common sense/intuition? Lots (much of it from simply banging my head into hard obstacles and not liking it very much).


We should switch brains, for real. I'd kill for high EQ points.

I'd say I'm average/slightly above average in intelligence. Obviously not the smartest person on the planet, but he most common compliment or observation I've received from strangers, relatives, and acquaintances was that I was smart. Really? Even from a stranger? I'm not sure why, I just tend to ramble most of the time and worry a lot. But it's really the only thing I'm ever humble about. The one thing. Though, I do think people can be, and I quote, "too smart for their own good" and yeah, I'd agree. Neuroticism's a ***** to deal with. edit: sorry if that was badly written. I no write goodly at all.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Im well below average in school i was in the lowest of my class and getting d only got a c+ in pe because I was changing in to my gym uniform and i dropped out of high school


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I think social interaction actually takes a different kind of intelligence. I've always tested sky high on IQ and general ability tests. I can figure out pretty much any math, project, computer problem but when it comes to dealing with people I just feel weird, and it is probably halfway environmental too - I was treated like **** a lot of my early years and eventually I think I walled off social interactions as a defense mechanism. People who never have that I think tend to push their boundaries and grow and know what to expect and how to handle people better.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Too hard to say, intelligence has too many different things to it. One can be intelligent as maths and horrible at grammar for example. 

In the end I voted far above, as to me intelligence is wisdom and having a somewhat open mind. If it were based on knowledge I would have to say average, if it were based on math smarts I would have to say below as I am horrible at math.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

An online IQ test once told me my IQ was 155...

And then another test told me I had an IQ of 100...

So I guess I can't take these test too seriously


----------



## Keeno (Sep 29, 2010)

Can we define which aspect of intelligence is meant by this poll? 

Intelligence is multi-faceted. If we mean ability in verbal, numerical and spatial tasks which is what's measured by the Stanford-Binet scale (IQ), I'm far above average. 

But if it's emotional intelligence, I'm probably below average. If it's social intelligence I'm well below average.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

About average. Most of my grades at School were average.

I've probably got a above average general knowledge, that comes from reading Wikipedia/ Forums and being able to remember the information. It's got nothing to do with intelligence.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Just a hair short from being genius. A very, very long hair.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I have a PhD, but I don't believe in intelligence.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I picked slightly above average, but I feel like that's diminishing...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think I'd have to disagree that I'm intelligent in the classic sense though, but I don't want to derail the thread any more


Intelligence "in the classic sense" is dated thinking.

Someone can be an utter disaster in math and sciences while being absolutely brilliant when it comes to 'people smarts'. How would that person answer the topic question?

If your immediate reaction here was "below average", then you are probably more intelligent than you think you are. The generalization can lead to unwarranted self-doubt.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Like was said earlier I'm smart enough to know I'm not that intelligent. I feel about as dumb as a bag of nickels most of the time. A lot of the time when intelligence really counts my SA gets in the way and I freeze up lmao. 

I did pretty OK on the SAT though. I can get through most tests pretty easily. I was actually picked in the 6th grade to take the SAT as part of this study Duke University was doing lol. All that doesn't mean **** though.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

im real dopey

plus i feel like im walking thorugh forests of thick fog all day every day so that doesnt help


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Average and generally below my peers (professionally). I have to work hard to understand concepts that most around me understand on a whim and I also forget easily, so if I learn a new concept I need to revisit it within the week or I will completely forget. I'll never be a lead engineer for this reason but I'm okay with that, I'm still good at what I do and get praised for me work so that's the main thing.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm about as ignorant as everyone else.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Slightly abouve average. That's really just intelligent enough to realize how stupid you are.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

People tell me I'm smart all the time but that's only because I'm book smart in college.

Anything else I'm pretty dumb. I'm just average.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was three years old and reading to my own preschool class :help.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Considering how pitiful average is, it doesn't take a genius level to be far above average.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Marlon said:


> People tell me I'm smart all the time but that's only because I'm book smart in college.
> 
> Anything else I'm pretty dumb. I'm just average.


Same


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Slightly abouve average. That's really just intelligent enough to realize how stupid you are.


+1...when i really crank up my brain I can get an IQ of 130 but it annoys me to be that smart so I usually just stay in economy mode of round about 100...


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Commitment to thinking and problem-solving does more than raw IQ, though.

I have some weird thinking style where everything is shapes, images, and motion, though. I can't really follow things like equations unless I can mentally shape and rotate them. I don't know if it means I'm stupid or potentially clever.


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

Moderately but not excessively above average. For some reason other people view me as being significantly smarter than I actually am. I've never really understood why either.


----------



## GamermanRPGKing (Oct 28, 2014)

Far above for me. One IQ point from being in gifted programs at school.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm told I'm slightly above average. I think that's about right. 

My SA makes people think I'm a dolt though because of my lack of social skills and inability to communicate effectively. People mistake that for low intelligence and/or severe mental illness.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

scooby said:


> I think intelligence is overrated anyway. People like to use their supposed intellect to feel superior to those they think are dumber than them. And for some reason it's totally socially acceptable to look down upon the less intelligent, to ridicule them. The fact that a large number of people tie intellect into how they view someone as a person is so strange to me.


How do you think we should view people? Like what traits are acceptable to judge people on and what are unacceptable to you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I was three years old and reading to my own preschool class :help.


Boy Wonder!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Stupid enough to have never considered getting a degree or going back to school. I get confused very easily, especially by speech and constructing a sentence that flows for more than 1 min. I just go with a few words here and there. My brain has atrophied so much and I believe theirs some dementia plus aphasia going on. 
Horrible concentration..mostly cause nothing can interest me. My brain also has constant adrenaline ..its uncomfortable to live with. All this makes me incredibly stupid. 

I dont have anyone I want to impress anyway, as much as I hate it.. being alone is the smartest thing I can do to help the situation.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> How do you think we should view people? Like what traits are acceptable to judge people on and what are unacceptable to you?


I think kindness to others is the biggest thing. How they treat others.
But I'm not sure where you got that I think people admiring intelligence is bad, if that's what you're questioning. Admiring any good traits is fine, but looking down upon people who you think are below you in intelligence, or attractiveness, progression in life isn't so great.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Very tellgent. Smarter than host. Eat brains.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

scooby said:


> I think kindness to others is the biggest thing. How they treat others.
> But I'm not sure where you got that I think people admiring intelligence is bad, if that's what you're questioning. Admiring any good traits is fine, but looking down upon people who you think are below you in intelligence, or attractiveness, progression in life isn't so great.


I was going to say, a good heart and compassion are generally qualities I would judge them on (if there were any lack of.)


----------

